# Aruba - DIVI resorts ?



## rdober (Mar 8, 2017)

Looking into going to Aruba in 2018 and staring looking at the RCI DIVI properties. It looks like there are about 4 or 5 different bookings I may be able to make. Divi Golf, Divi Village, Divi Phoenix beach resort, Divi Phoenix beach villas. Any info on these would be helpful. In looks like most are in one area on eagle beach and the Phoenix ones are on Palm beach. All basically the same?  Not sure which ones will be available when I decide to book anyway.

Thanks


----------



## rboesl (Mar 8, 2017)

There are slight differences. Phoenix is at the start of the High Rise section of resorts with the Villas built as beach front. The rest of the Divi Resorts are in the Low Rise (no higher than 3 floors) section of resorts. Dutch Village is not beach front. Rooms are across the street. Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort is also across the street from the beach but set on the golf course. Then there is the Divi Tamarin & Divi All-Inclusive. These 2 resorts are beach front. All the Divi Resorts offer an All Inclusive plan but only Divi All-Inclusive makes it mandatory.

With the change over to the Divi Vacation Club and Interval International there's been a lot of renovations going on. They started with Divi All-Inclusive and moved on to Tamarin (in progress). Dutch Village is next and finally Divi Village Golf & Beach. Room sizes also vary. All-Inclusive are the smallest, Tamarin is slightly larger. Dutch Village is more apartment complex style with each unit having a balcony. Divi Village Golf & Beach are the largest room sizes, have a balcony and the only ones in the Low Rise that have in-room Washer & Dryer.

One last note. There are shuttles that run between all 4 Low Rise complexes. You can eat at any of the restaurants at any complex, use any of the pools, enjoy any of the bars to find your favorite, and use the beach. Plus there's a single casino, The Alhambra Casino, that serve all the complexes.


----------



## rdober (Mar 8, 2017)

rboesl said:


> There are slight differences. Phoenix is at the start of the High Rise section of resorts with the Villas built as beach front. The rest of the Divi Resorts are in the Low Rise (no higher than 3 floors) section of resorts. Dutch Village is not beach front. Rooms are across the street. Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort is also across the street from the beach but set on the golf course. Then there is the Divi Tamarin & Divi All-Inclusive. These 2 resorts are beach front. All the Divi Resorts offer an All Inclusive plan but only Divi All-Inclusive makes it mandatory.
> 
> With the change over to the Divi Vacation Club and Interval International there's been a lot of renovations going on. They started with Divi All-Inclusive and moved on to Tamarin (in progress). Dutch Village is next and finally Divi Village Golf & Beach. Room sizes also vary. All-Inclusive are the smallest, Tamarin is slightly larger. Dutch Village is more apartment complex style with each unit having a balcony. Divi Village Golf & Beach are the largest room sizes, have a balcony and the only ones in the Low Rise that have in-room Washer & Dryer.
> 
> One last note. There are shuttles that run between all 4 Low Rise complexes. You can eat at any of the restaurants at any complex, use any of the pools, enjoy any of the bars to find your favorite, and use the beach. Plus there's a single casino, The Alhambra Casino, that serve all the complexes.



Thanks, this helps a lot. Seems like you are pretty familiar with the Divi properties. If you had your choice which one would you book? To me the Phoenix units look very nice, especially the area. There are two Phoenix options, one called resort and other called villas. Do you know the difference?


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 9, 2017)

We exchanged into the Golf Resort in December 2015 and enjoyed it.  My review is in the Marketplace.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 10, 2017)

I stayed at both Beach and Golf and Phoenix, through SFX.  We were upgraded at the Beach and Golf to a condo overlooking the golf course.  Lovely unit.  It was a 5 minute walk to the beach although there are shuttles available.  However, my choice would be Phoenix.  It is right on the water.  The pool is in the center of the complex and you could walk to the area with restaurants and shops.  We walk a lot so we opted for that several times during our stay.  The butterfly place is across the street and the bird sanctuary isn't far.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 10, 2017)

rdober said:


> There are two Phoenix options, one called resort and other called villas. Do you know the difference?



The Beach Villas are Phase 2 (newer section) and all units have washer and dryer. This section has studio, 1BR, 2BR (lockout and dedicated penthouse) and 3BR.

The Phoenix Beach Resort is the original section and all units are either studio, 1BR or 2BR. It consists of the 14 story tower (all 1BR's and Studios) and the 3-4 story buildings (mostly 2BR units) in front of the 14 story tower that is close to the beach.

The newer section is more updated and larger but may also prefer the 2BR units in the Phase 1 older section due to proximity to the water and the pool being right out your door.


----------



## rdober (Mar 11, 2017)

rboesl said:


> There are slight differences. Phoenix is at the start of the High Rise section of resorts with the Villas built as beach front. The rest of the Divi Resorts are in the Low Rise (no higher than 3 floors) section of resorts. Dutch Village is not beach front. Rooms are across the street. Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort is also across the street from the beach but set on the golf course. Then there is the Divi Tamarin & Divi All-Inclusive. These 2 resorts are beach front. All the Divi Resorts offer an All Inclusive plan but only Divi All-Inclusive makes it mandatory.
> 
> With the change over to the Divi Vacation Club and Interval International there's been a lot of renovations going on. They started with Divi All-Inclusive and moved on to Tamarin (in progress). Dutch Village is next and finally Divi Village Golf & Beach. Room sizes also vary. All-Inclusive are the smallest, Tamarin is slightly larger. Dutch Village is more apartment complex style with each unit having a balcony. Divi Village Golf & Beach are the largest room sizes, have a balcony and the only ones in the Low Rise that have in-room Washer & Dryer.
> 
> One last note. There are shuttles that run between all 4 Low Rise complexes. You can eat at any of the restaurants at any complex, use any of the pools, enjoy any of the bars to find your favorite, and use the beach. Plus there's a single casino, The Alhambra Casino, that serve all the complexes.


 
When my dates came up for me to book the only choice I had was Divi Village (not Divi Dutch, that was another option but unavailable). RCI showed 5 different Divi choices but my only option for my dates was Divi Village.  Do you know the difference between Divi Village and Divi golf and beach? Divi golf and beach was another unavailable option. They both show basically the same pictures when looking at them.
Thanks


----------



## rboesl (Mar 11, 2017)

I know when you're on the island Divi Village & Divi Golf & Beach are the same thing. I was just looking at II and they list 3 Divi Village Golf & Beach. One is all inclusive. I know it was built in 2 stages. So the difference may be which stage.


----------



## rboesl (Mar 11, 2017)

rdober said:


> Thanks, this helps a lot. Seems like you are pretty familiar with the Divi properties. If you had your choice which one would you book? To me the Phoenix units look very nice, especially the area. There are two Phoenix options, one called resort and other called villas. Do you know the difference?


The villas are beach front. The resort is the high rise building. My choice would be the villas.


----------



## richontug (Mar 12, 2017)

rboesl said:


> The villas are beach front. The resort is the high rise building. My choice would be the villas.


Aruba is our favorite island.  We have stayed in several of the Divis and the Phoenix Resort is the best.  See my comments in Reviews section.


----------



## Theousaf (May 10, 2017)

We own six Divi properties on Aruba; four at the Phoenix and two at the Golf.  We own fixed weeks for weeks 6-9.  We prefer staying at the Phoenix since it is at the end of Palm Beach and currently there is a couple hundred yards to the next resort to the north.  So we don't get many folks walking on our beach.  We are also on the ground level so we don't deal with elevators.  We own a car in Aruba so getting around is not a problem however when we rent the Phoenix properties, renters can easily walk to the restaurants, bars and shops.  Our Divi Golf properties are on Eagle Beach and one has to walk across the street to the beach, although there is a shuttle.  The beach is much larger and less congested.


----------

